# Fairwell...



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, I am now 3 phones out from the Stratosphere, which I forced into by Verizon (long story for another thread) and tried to make the best of, but was unable to, I have since moved to a HTC Rezound (current), a brief stint with a HTC Aria (I needed something ASAP and it was all I had), and then back to the HTC Rezound, and I am finally leaving that to back to an Samsung, just on a different carrier.

Verizon has failed me and all of us too many times, increasing rates, getting rid of unlimited data in any way possible, hidden fees, slow updates, lies about upcoming software, moving back upgrade discounts, changing plans, etc... Now that my contract is up, I am moving on to an unlocked Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket purchased new, sealed on eBay for $200 and using Net10 and their $50 Unlimited plan. When my son is off his contract in January, he will be moving to a prepaid BYOP as well, phone unknown, but with all the problems his Bionic has had it probably won't be a Motorola. Eventually I hope to get us both to whatever the current Nexus phone at the time.

Anyway, thanks to all the great users and developers here, it was fun and playing with the Stratosphere was a blast, even though the phone failed me too many times. I want to say Dwitherell, _bag_, knightcrusader, DC13, adjg533, RHCP, and host of others I am sure I am forgetting, thanks for all the help and support, and allowing me to test various kernels, ROMs, tricks, tweaks, and stuff, it was fun hanging out here and helping everyone.

I am just too far removed from the Strat now, three factory upgrades have come and gone, and I am just not useful here anymore. I hope everyone gets the best out of their Stratosphere, and the development continues, and everyone finds their own Andorid phone "sweet spot" device.

I will likely not be checking this forum on a regular basis anymore, although I will come back a couple times over the next week just to see the replies to this thread. If you want to find me, look in any of the major Android sites in the Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket or HTC Rezound forums as I will be using those devices exclusively for at least the next year.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad to have had you around when we did 

I know my own presence here has become rather limited as well - and for similar reasons to your own (T-Mobile now lol). There are a few diehards still around (Furcht is one that has been carrying the torch a bit as of late, and with that there seem to be some renewed interests in things like making themes and what not), but your presence will be missed 

Thanks for always being around and lending a hand!


----------

